# Warren G



## faithandfame (Jan 25, 2003)

So supposedly Warren G now has his own line of amps and subwoofers from JVC... hmm... strange...

http://www.jvc.com/pressbox2003/m_5.html

http://www.jvc.com/product.jsp?modelId=MODL027025


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Yeah, I saw that earlier this week. I was bored and searching for my screen name and found them. I dont know if anyone has them yet.


----------



## SentraStyleEMW (Aug 15, 2002)

G_Funk013 said:


> *Yeah, I saw that earlier this week. I was bored and searching for my screen name and found them. I dont know if anyone has them yet. *


I just hope that nobody tries to use Warren G series amplifiers with the P. Miller (Master P) Bazooka subwoofers. It'll create a whole east coast - west coast battle in your trunk.


----------



## faithandfame (Jan 25, 2003)

HAHA... yea I saw those P. Miller subs in the Circuit City ad today.


----------



## '91 240sx (Feb 17, 2003)

SentraStyleEMW said:


> *I just hope that nobody tries to use Warren G series amplifiers with the P. Miller (Master P) Bazooka subwoofers. It'll create a whole east coast - west coast battle in your trunk. *


 LOL, good stuff


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

HootyHoo!!!


----------

